# At what age do you start professional puppy training



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

According to behavior science the sooner the better after 8 weeks of age. 

For the pups physical health it depends on if parvo is prevalent in your area. If it isn't many training schools will start the pups after their second set of shots. So, the best answer is for you to know your area (research) talk to your vet (research) and look into the schools (research) and make the best decision you can on the knowledge you gain.


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

I will be starting training when Jasper is 10 weeks old. Our trainer recommended the sooner the better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Here, in Ontario, it is ok to enrol after first set of shots.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup - we started the week after Shala came home, so she was nine weeks old. All the puppies are required to have one round of shots. 

This is the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior position on starting earlier:
 
http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I started training my two immediately. 

Jacks was 7.5 weeks and Bertie was 9.5 weeks when I brought them home. 

They learned to pay attention for treats, walk nicely on a leash, sit straight in front of me and at my side, go down on command, retrieve, come, "find me" games, "find your toy" games, etc.... within their first week of being home with us. 

One difference between the two, I might add - Bertie was already trained to stand nicely for grooming by his breeder. The puppies would go outside to play during the day and get frequent baths because they'd get dirty. Jacks had to be taught all that. 

Jacks was 15 weeks (or so) when I took him to his first puppy class (after he had 2 shots). Bertie started coming to class with us after his 2nd round of shots (around 12 weeks) and he started classes around 15 weeks. 

My feeling is 15 weeks is right at the end of that early puppyhood phase and that point when they start getting that spinning-head because of distractions, so it was nice to have taught him everything he would learn in puppy class so he wasn't actually expected to learn anything beyond ignoring other puppies and people while training on the floor.


----------



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow im way behind. Sunni is 12 weeks and wont do anything I try. And untill her last set off shots the vet wont clear her for puppy class.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually take my guys to puppy kindergarten between 14-20 weeks. 20 weeks is the upper limit for starting puppy class at our center, I think. Your vet should clear your pup for exposure to other puppies based on immunizations before you start, but other than that, you should start as early as possible.

The class environment is invaluable for teaching your dog obedience around distractions, and it's really helpful to start those good habits early.


----------



## Showell (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it's best to wait, I took Ally early ,but what she learned she she would have learned without the class.She was already housebroken and knew sit. More ready to learn now than as a small pup.


----------



## mmgaedke (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We're going to start around 17 weeks but continue to work with Rosie until then...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't start classes with my first dog until he was around 6 months and I regretted it. He was my first dog and I didn't have any experience. I figured since I had already taught him the basics: sit, down, stay, come, leave it, etc. that he was ok. After he had all his shots and we took him out in public he had a hard time performing these commands. When we did start formal class it was really hard for him to focus. I regret not taking him when he was a puppy. I wish I would've taken him to puppy classes so he could learn how to behave under distraction from the beginning; rather than trying to fix bad habits later. 

I started my second dog in puppy classes at 11.5 weeks after she got her second round of shots. She is now 14 weeks and way ahead of where my first dog was at her age. I think if you want a well adjusted dog sooner rather than later it's best to start formal training as soon as you can. It's easier to teach good habits from the beginning instead of fix bad habits later. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We started at 16 weeks because that was the first available class. Kea was one of the oldest puppies in her class. By the time class started, she already knew sit, down, target to a stick, shake, and come. We had started working on loose leash walking.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We started with our Yogi on the first day, had a professional trainer come by the first week for a private lesson and refresher for the humans (our last puppy was 9 years ago). We are in a very high parvo and distemper area and the trainer would not allow any dog in her training class without all required vaccinations completed. We started him at 16 weeks and he was the youngest in his class by far, but did very well. This trainer works on basic commands but also includes at least one trick in each class session. The tricks were just for fun and are meant to help owner and dog bond. 

If you live in an area with parvo or distemper, look around and see if there is a trainer with a training philosophy you approve of and ask them for a private session or two. It's worth the money in my opinion, because you can work with your puppy until he/she can do formal classes. 

Also think about arranging play dates with safe, vaccinated and friendly dogs who are puppy friendly. That type of socialization is invaluable as well. If you are in a high disease area, you can still take your dog out and about, just don't let their little paws touch any area where other dogs might frequent or defecate in. We used a carrier bag for his first 4 months and took him to pet stores, the bank, Bed Bath and Beyond (in the cart), Home Depot, the tire store, UPS store, fire station, police station, strip malls (put in cart and just walk around and invite people to meet and pet him) and other places. He also met a lot of people in the neighborhood with me holding him. Also think about exposures to sound. I even took him out to hear and meet the garbage haulers (they thought he was so cute). It's also important to expose puppies to different surfaces so I was very creative at home- even put him on our pool cover and my glass desktop! There is a socialization checklist as a sticky in the Puppy forum at the top.


----------

